
I urge you to refund Arizona Sunshine - andybak
https://www.reddit.com/r/Vive/comments/5h2kwx/i_urge_you_to_refund_arizona_sunshine/
======
andybak
The developer recanted swiftly:
[http://steamcommunity.com/games/342180/announcements/detail/...](http://steamcommunity.com/games/342180/announcements/detail/289751074098300224)

------
ulucs
Maybe a better title would be "Game Developers Lock Games Modes for Players
Not Using i7 Processors" or something in the same vein.

I went in expecting a rebuttal against anarcho-capitalism (pattern recognition
is weird)

~~~
andybak
Yes I agree but I've had posts modded back to the original titles several
times so I tend to err on sticking to that unless it's awful. I think this
piece will get picked up by the gaming press soon and someone can post a link
to a proper article.

